# super dmz vs. superdrol?



## Digitalash (Jul 20, 2011)

What's the difference in terms of gains / side effects? Super dmz breaks down to two superdrol molecules so should it be just as harsh? Looking for an oral that's not so wet like dbol/drol etc. but maybe more effective than tbol or var?


----------



## oufinny (Jul 20, 2011)

Less side effects from the SuperDMZ more than likely, it is dose dependent with both.  I have heard many have a smooth ride on the SuperDMZ and see gains up to 15-20 pounds if you are eating right.  It's DMZ which is basically two superdrol together and some superdrol, very similar though DMZ is not nearly as bad as Sdrol in regards to sides.


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 20, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Less side effects from the SuperDMZ more than likely, it is dose dependent with both. I have heard many have a smooth ride on the SuperDMZ and see gains up to 15-20 pounds if you are eating right. It's DMZ which is basically two superdrol together and some superdrol, very similar though DMZ is not nearly as bad as Sdrol in regards to sides.


 
Yeah I was thinking they were so similar that it should be almost equal? But seems that's not the case for most people for whatever reason. I will be stacking one of the two with a test+deca cyle so I'm not looking for any more bloat lol. Var is pretty expensive at the doses I'd like to run it at and even tbol doesn't seem to be as strong as superdrol/dmz so I'd like to give it a chance. Kinda worried about side effects though so I'd like to hear some feedback


----------



## oufinny (Jul 20, 2011)

I would run that or possibly just a straight DMZ as it will give serious gains and less sides.  As for what you can get now, Sdrol will blow you up but many hate the sides.  DMZ is no joke but if you run it at 20-30 mgs you will be fine.  With the test the shutdown won't bother you as you are covered there, just worry about some BP issues and possibly back pumps (taurine is your friend but it is no wonder drug).  I did great until I bumped it past 30 mgs, not needed and felt like shit.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 20, 2011)

DMZ at 2 caps per day.


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 20, 2011)

was wondering this as well good info


----------



## M4A3 (Jul 20, 2011)

How long do you have to wait to start PCT after finishing DMZ? Does you have to wait at all?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 21, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> How long do you have to wait to start PCT after finishing DMZ? Does you have to wait at all?


 You may start PCT the day after your last cap Of Super DMZ.


----------



## Ahrnold (Jul 21, 2011)

run either DZine or SDrol alone, no need for both together, makes no sense to me theyre both identical


----------



## M4A3 (Jul 21, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> You may start PCT the day after your last cap Of Super DMZ.



Thanks.


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok thanks for the info

Would it be wise to run either sdrol or dmz for two weeks and then take a break and do another two weeks? This should minimize the sides compared to 4 weeks straight I'm assuming. But will it affect the gains? I've avoided it due to sides but I'm willing to try it if it'll provide the lean dry gains I'm looking for.

Heavy- would you say there's any oral that's similar to dmz/sdrol? Would it work well for recomping or would it be better to just bulk with it?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> DMZ at 2 caps per day.



x2.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 22, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Ok thanks for the info
> 
> Would it be wise to run either sdrol or dmz for two weeks and then take a break and do another two weeks? This should minimize the sides compared to 4 weeks straight I'm assuming. But will it affect the gains? I've avoided it due to sides but I'm willing to try it if it'll provide the lean dry gains I'm looking for.
> 
> Heavy- would you say there's any oral that's similar to dmz/sdrol? Would it work well for recomping or would it be better to just bulk with it?


 

naw man two weeks wont be long enough. just run it then take pct day after last dose

i would compare it to dbol or low dosed anadrol


----------

